# 02M FWD Trans on 2.5L?



## taylorpro (May 20, 2011)

Hey all.

Have a 2012 mk6 2.5 with the 5 speed in it. Came from an 03 GLI 24v with the 02M 6 speed. 

The 6 speed is the biggest thing I miss about the old car; having the rpm's fall so much between gears really makes it less fun and peppy feeling.

That being said, I was curious what all would be involved with swapping the 02M into the Mk6? I have an extra laying around which is why I'm asking about this one specifically.

I know the clutch/flywheel setup is different but I'm not sure what all would be needed. I've read that the top of the bell housing may need to be ground down to clear the timing cover but cant confirm/deny that. I assume the axles would likely be different and that may cause hub concerns.

I'm just trying to get an idea of whats involved so when my clutch goes in this, I can just swap the 6 speed in there while I'm at it. 

Appreciated!


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

Trade it for a 4 cyl O2M


----------



## taylorpro (May 20, 2011)

slowgti said:


> Trade it for a 4 cyl O2M


whys that??


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

Vr6 bellhousing will not bolt up to a 2.5. The 2.5 uses the 4 cyl bellhousing pattern. As far as clutch and starter, everything should match the trans your using.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

we have a 1.8T 4cyl 02m transmission on our Audi 2.5L test car. I'd say its short gear ratios make it a poor choice for a 2.5L displacement. At highway cruise it's revving more than necessary.


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

The early Tt 5 speeds are much better geared than the 6 speeds


----------

